# Grieving, sleeping and now this??



## Andyo59 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi,

My little Bert lost his mate of 8 years, a few days ago. He is sleeping all day and occasionally making this strange behavior. Has anybody ever seen this and can tell me what he's doing? I am so stressed and sad.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Hello, he's grieving over the loss of his mate.I,'ve seen this before.I'm going to let some of our more experienced wonderful folks here to explain better.you can try to help some by talking with him and play some soothing music.interact with him .etc. my sincere and deepest sympathies on your loss.sending you comforting prayers.blessings.I hope things will work out soon.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Andy,

The behavior you are seeing Bert exhibit is a symptom of a crop infection. Given the stress your little fellow has been under with the loss of his mate, it isn't surprising his immunity would be low at this point in time.

Crop infections can be viral, bacterial or fungal in origin.

I strongly recommend you have Bert seen by an Avian Vet for a proper diagnosis and treatment plan.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

I'm moving your thread over to the Budgie Health section of the forum at this time.

Please be sure to update us on Bert's condition after you take him to an Avian Vet.
Best wishes to your little fellow. :hug:*


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry for your and Bert's loss. 
I hope Bert feels better soon.


----------



## Andyo59 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Happy to report..!*

Hi all,

I am happy to report Bert seems much better today! By mid day yesterday, he had stopped that behavior. By the evening, he was eating and singing! This morning he seems well! Thank-you for all your responses. I don't know what I'd do without this great budgie community!

Andy


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear Bert is doing better now.

Please keep a close eye on his droppings. 
If you see him making repeated "adjusting the crop" motions and the droppings change you really should have him seen by an Avian Vet.*


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome! I'm so glad Bert is feeling better. :thumbup:


----------

